# Solved: Firefox has trouble displaying my website correctly



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

I have a website that I developed in Frontpage and have recently migrated to Expression Web. The website consists of a template that I have adapted to our material. However, although it displays correctly in IE7 it has issues in Firefox. When you first go to the site the 3 columns on the homepage are displayed incorrectly although if you do a refresh it will jump back into place. This is also true for other pages and for my Services page, which is 2 columns. I have trawled the net but with no luck. Can anyone help?

My website is:

http://www.intelligentbusiness.biz

Thank you.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

Your website seems prefect here for Opera, IE and Firefox!!! Can you include screen shots if your still getting the same problem?


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Hi

Hate to be dumb but how do I capture screen shots and post them?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

lol....ok you first bring up the window on your monitor......then select Ctrl+PRINT SCREEN on your keyboard. It captures a picture of your entire screen. Then just go to paint or which ever photo program you have and paste it in there and save it.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

I like the template of your website


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

OK - screenshot attached.

If you need more just let me know. It seems that the middle column (or right hand column) sits under my left and column.

Sorry that the pdf isn't very good.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

Hmm....check out my screen shot....it works perfectly for me.......

are you using css & div tags or tables?


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

I am using CSS and it will display perfectly when I do a refresh but not when entering the site for the first time (on starting Firefox fresh). Really don't know what is happening. My boss sees the errors too, so it's not just me going ga ga.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

this happened to me to once....i couldn't see a top portion of my navigation menu which was inside a div tag. And when I would refresh the same page, it would show up. What I did to fix the problem was i recreated that entire section. And used tables instead of div tag properties to put them beside each other. It works fine for me now... Is this happening for any other page or just that resources page?


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

I am assuming that you are using the CSS property float:left; to put the divs beside each other. I suggest that you recreate that section using tables. So have 3 colums. and then use div tags within those colums to keep your design


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Which version of Firefox are you using? Your site renders just fine for me on the FIRST load in Firefox 3rc1, Safari 3, and Opera 9.5b2. Attached are screenshots.

EDIT: I noticed the #top style has a display attribute of "table". Why are you doing this if you aren't displaying any tables in that DIV?

Peace...


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

In your CSS file,

Make the changed marked in red and see what happens. Sometimes this can result when the cross browsers can't read the code properly.

#left_cont_left {
background:url("site_flash/images/dot1.jpg") right repeat-y;
width:220px;
text-align:left;
margin:0px;
padding:0px;
float:left;
display:table; (remove this) 
}

#left_cont_right {
width:198px;
text-align:left;
margin:0px;
padding:0px;
float:right;
display:table; (remove this) 
}

#left_cont_right1 {
background: right;
width: 204px;
text-align: left;
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
float: left;
display:table; (remove this) 
}

#left_cont_right2 {
width:220px;
text-align:left;
margin:0px;
padding:0px;
float:right;
display:table; (remove this)
}
See what happenes.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I didn't see those other "display:table" attributes. Good catch. 

Peace...


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

thank you tomdkat.


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

OK - thanks for all the help. As for having 'table' as display, this is how the template was set up from the beginning and I am not well versed enough in web design to know what is needed and what isn't. The bad news is that I have implemented the changes and still the 'home' page has it's first 2 columns displayed way down the page when I first load the website. Also the 'resources' page has the middle column displayed at the bottom of my first column. If I refresh everything jumps into place. This is driving me nuts. I use Firefox 2.0.0.14.

Amy other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Try emptying your browser cache, to make sure you're not loading any outdated files. Then close Firefox and go to the site and see what happens. The site loads just fine for me (and others) upon the first loading. Do you have any Firefox extensions installed? Also, can you try another browser, like Opera or Safari, to see how they behave on your system?

Peace...


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

I think the problem is css properties....instead of using CSS properties like Float:right; I think you should align them using tables by creating [TD][/TD]''s. This seemed to solve the problem for me when I had this problem.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Naw, it's not his CSS styling since the misbehavior seems localized to his browser. I've viewed his site using Firefox, Epiphany, Opera, and Safari on Windows XP and Linux and the site has loaded fine the first time I loaded it on every browser on each platform. If there was something in wrong in the CSS, it would happen for more people (just like the problem the OP had with the links in the menu at the top not working).

Peace...


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Thank you, thank you. Cleared out my Cache and closed down Firefox. When I re-opened the website seems to be fine. Fingers crossed that it is fixed.

Thanks for all your help.:up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! I think you're in the clear. 

Peace...


----------

